# Forming Consorts



## Fanelia (Oct 19, 2020)

Does anyone have any thoughts about the best way to find other musicians to play consort/chamber music with if you aren't part of a university? I love to play Renaissance and Baroque music, but have found my opportunites to play with other musicians pretty limited. A while back I took a a couple semesters of a recorder consort class, which was really fun, but there was usually only myself, the teacher, and one other student. Eventually the other student had to leave so that they could spend more time on their college work. I know lots of musicians, but none are interested in classical music! Anyhow, I know this is probably one of the most difficult times to collaborate in person (especially if you are a wind player), as even established groups have been having to work remotely, but I am just curious if anyone has an avenue that I haven't thought of yet.

P.S. I'm located in Vermont USA.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fanelia said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about the best way to find other musicians to play consort/chamber music with if you aren't part of a university? I love to play Renaissance and Baroque music, but have found my opportunites to play with other musicians pretty limited. A while back I took a a couple semesters of a recorder consort class, which was really fun, but there was usually only myself, the teacher, and one other student. Eventually the other student had to leave so that they could spend more time on their college work. I know lots of musicians, but none are interested in classical music! Anyhow, I know this is probably one of the most difficult times to collaborate in person (especially if you are a wind player), as even established groups have been having to work remotely, but I am just curious if anyone has an avenue that I haven't thought of yet.
> 
> P.S. I'm located in Vermont USA.


Placing an add in the local newspaper?????


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Damn, if you were in Georgia, I'd say hit me up. I'm trying to do the same thing...


----------



## Fanelia (Oct 19, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Placing an add in the local newspaper?????


Thanks for the idea! I've tried Craigslist, but the responses have been very limited, and things never really bore fruit. I do also like concert band music, so maybe I'll try to improve my clarinet skills and join a local town band, which seems to be the most straightforward avenue around here.



flamencosketches said:


> Damn, if you were in Georgia, I'd say hit me up. I'm trying to do the same thing...


Maybe once this whole pandemic is over a road trip is in order


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fanelia said:


> Thanks for the idea! I've tried Craigslist, but the responses have been very limited, and things never really bore fruit. I do also like concert band music, so maybe I'll try to improve my clarinet skills and join a local town band, which seems to be the most straightforward avenue around here.
> 
> Maybe once this whole pandemic is over a road trip is in order


Perhaps it's just the whole pandemic who keep people at arms length .


----------

